# Stopped growing



## SSLAYER (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been working out roughly around two years and have had a significant amount of muscle gain in that time. Now,all of the sudden it seems that it has stopped. Changed workouts and always taking my protein. What am I doing wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 2, 2014)

how much are you eating, what is your weight and hight


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 2, 2014)

I eat all day long. Some stuff I know I shouldn't be eating but I'm still trying to get that down. I'm 6' 235 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 2, 2014)

6' 235# isn't bad.  Where is your BF%?  Sometimes when the weight stops going up there is still progress but they are gains in different places.  Has strength stopped improving as well?  No fat loss?  ...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2014)

Take a vacation from the weights. Get in some spinning classes and check out some ass.

get out of the gym your mind and body will love you for it when you return.


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 2, 2014)

No fat loss but that's because I eat a lot of things I probably shouldn't. My BF is 20.0 last I checked a few days ago. Strength wise it feels like I haven't lost anything. Some days are good some are bad. 

If I stay out of the gym then I'll lose my strength and have to work it back up right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtip1810 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wait unitl you finally get serious and cut some BF then your strength will really go down lol.  Bro you got to use to the enhanced help and now being natty you won't see the same results even at 5 days a week lifting. Should try to change it every 2 weeks with reps/weight/routine just to shock the muscles see if that helps.  To be honest a week out of there isn't a bad idea last time that helped out a ton but hard to do. You know my goal so I'll be there no matter what with vacation coming up.  Plenty of good info here if you search the forum thats why I pointed you to this board.


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah,there's lots of good and useful info on here. Seems like if you want to get anywhere the "enhanced help" is the only way to go. Being stuck at the same size doesn't give me any more motivation to continue but I do it anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2014)

SSLAYER said:


> No fat loss but that's because I eat a lot of things I probably shouldn't. My BF is 20.0 last I checked a few days ago. Strength wise it feels like I haven't lost anything. Some days are good some are bad.
> 
> If I stay out of the gym then I'll lose my strength and have to work it back up right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yeah a little but it will come back... and really would you rather bench 500 or look like you bench 500?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> yeah a little but it will come back... and really would you rather bench 500 or look like you bench 500?


lol derek poundstone does both haha


----------



## jtip1810 (Apr 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> yeah a little but it will come back... and really would you rather bench 500 or look like you bench 500?




Been telling him this for the past year lol.  Maybe someone else saying it will make a difference.


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 3, 2014)

SSLAYER said:


> I eat all day long. Some stuff I know I shouldn't be eating but I'm still trying to get that down. I'm 6' 235 pounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity have you ever input what you eat to see how many calories and macros you actually do eat?  Try it on myfitnesspal.com


dieseljimmy said:


> Take a vacation from the weights. Get in some spinning classes and check out some ass.
> 
> get out of the gym your mind and body will love you for it when you return.


Its either food or what DJ said.


----------



## jtip1810 (Apr 3, 2014)

SSLAYER said:


> Yeah,there's lots of good and useful info on here. Seems like if you want to get anywhere the "enhanced help" is the only way to go. Being stuck at the same size doesn't give me any more motivation to continue but I do it anyway.
> 
> 
> Same size?  Scale doesn't mean your the same size your as big as I am or bigger at this point.  Worry less about the scale and more about the mirror I have cut down to 191lbs from 225lbs and not lost to much size.  Keep this in mind at 235lbs and 20% body fat thats 47lbs of fat so lean body mass is 188lbs so realistically at around 200-210lbs done right you would look leaner and more defined this will also give the illusion your bigger than your are.


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 3, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Out of curiosity have you ever input what you eat to see how many calories and macros you actually do eat?  Try it on myfitnesspal.com
> 
> Its either food or what DJ said.



No,I never keep track of what I eat. I just eat and go. I've tried using that app but couldn't get into the habit of using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 3, 2014)

jtip1810 said:


> SSLAYER said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah,there's lots of good and useful info on here. Seems like if you want to get anywhere the "enhanced help" is the only way to go. Being stuck at the same size doesn't give me any more motivation to continue but I do it anyway.
> ...


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> yeah a little but it will come back... and really would you rather bench 500 or look like you bench 500?



I don't want to just look the part,I'd like to hit 500 one day but that's a long shot. Remains to be seen I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 3, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Out of curiosity have you ever input what you eat to see how many calories and macros you actually do eat?  Try it on myfitnesspal.com
> 
> Its either food or what DJ said.



I am thinking diet could play into it if you haven't found a commitment to it yet.  Maybe 20% BF means you really would do well to do some spin classes and cardio your ass off for a bit.  When I added 30-45 min of sprints up the mountain on my bicycle, my muscle growth increased, while I thought it would decrease my gains before I did it.  I almost wonder if it generated a better anabolic hormone release for me, or if my gains had stalled because my conditioning was holding me back.  Who knows.

A side benefit was reduced body fat and greatly increased vascularity...  I look bigger when I am lean anyways so when my leg is fixed I'm doing tons of bicycling...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## *Just Do It* (Apr 5, 2014)

Change doesn't come over night, you have to work at it.  It takes time and dedication.  I understand you go to the gym a lot and you work your ass off, but you have only been training to gain muscle.  You have never trained to lose fat.  If you really want it you have to stay positive and know that you will have to make sacrifices (give up the fatty foods, do cardio & abs).  It will be hard at first, but after awhile you get used to it.  You will also feel better.  I know where you are coming from, change is hard sometimes.  But if you really want it you can do it.  I was against lifting because I was always told I would bulk up and that's not what I wanted.  We'll finally last year I gave it a try and now I love it.  It was rough at first but I pushed through it and you can to.  I would make a bet with you, that if you changed your diet for even 2 weeks you would notice a difference, because that is how bad you eat.  You can still eat a lot just make better choices in food.  Just remember to stay positive, and not be a negative Nancy, suck it buttercup and you will succeed!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm going to push through it. I've changed up my eating habits a lot very recently and also stepped up the cardio game. I checked my fat % tonight and it's down to 19.5% from 20.2% a few days ago. It's not much but it's a start. Can't wait to see where this is going to take me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cblock (Apr 6, 2014)

Personal opinion here, but I had the same issue about a year ago. Consistently been training for 4 years and hit a wall about a year ago after a really decent bulking year. I found my issue was really based on a displaced nervous system. Your body gets used to the same stuff and needs new stimulation regardless of diet and drugs/supplements. I changed routines every 10-16 weeks depending on the regimen and that still wasn't breaking the plateau. I invested in a sled (prowler) and started hitting it 2x a week. Worked my way up to 3-4x a week. Its only a 10-15 min workout but it will leave you on your deathbed. Spiking my CNS really kick started gains for me again. That stimulation did wonders. If you have things like this available I highly encourage it.


----------

